# PNG: Photoshop speichert falsch, nur Fireworks machts richtig... HILFE!



## Wom.bat (1. März 2002)

hmm
das suckt mich echt langsam an...
im ie ist die darstellung falsch, im netscape stimmt sie...
irgendwas scheint da nicht zu stimmen...
schaut euch doch mal
http://www.bitXtender.net/png/ an...
dort seht ihr in der ersten reihe die bilder dargestellt, 
die beiden bilder darunter sind screenshots von ie und netscape...
ich möchte mit photoshop richtig speichern... hat einer nen rat?


----------



## Maniacy (2. März 2002)

*IE 6*

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass der IE bestimmte PNG Formate (PNG Truecolor, transparent) nicht beherrscht.

Liegt also definitiv NICHT an deinem PS

MfG
Mani


----------



## Mythos007 (2. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Stimmt, ist ein Browser Problem ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------

